# وصايا الأم الحكيمة



## وليم تل (27 أبريل 2008)

وصايـا الأم الحكيمـة


بنيّ..
إياك أن تتكلم في الأشياء وفي الناس
إلا بعد أن تتأكد من صحة المصدر
وإذا جاءك أحد بنبأ فتبين قبل أن تتهور
وإياك والشائعة
لا تصدق كل ما يقال ولا نصف ما تبصر
وإذا ابتلاك الله بعدو
قاومه بالإحسان إليه
احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم واحسنوا لمبغضيكم
صدقنى.. أن العداوة تنقلب حباً
تصور
إذا أردت أن تكتشف صديقاً
سافر معه
ففي السفر.. ينكشف الإنسان
يذوب المظهر.. وينكشف المخبر
ولماذا سمي السفر سفراً ؟؟؟
إلا لأنه عن الأخلاق والطبائع يسفر
وإذا هاجمك الناس وأنت على حق
أو وصموك بالنقد.. فافرح
إنهم يقولون لك.. أنت ناجح ومؤثر
فالكلب الميت.. لا يُركل
ولا يُرمى إلا الشجر المثمر
*******

بني..
عندما تنتقد أحداً
فبعين النحل تعود أن تبصر
ولا تنظر للناس بعين ذباب
فتقع على ماهو مستقذر
نم باكراً يابني
فالبركة في الرزق صباحاً
وأخاف أن يفوتك رزق رب المجد
لأنك.. تسهر
وسأحكي لك قصه المعزة والذئب حتى لا تأمن من يمكر
وحينما يثق بك أحد فإياك ثم إياك أن تغدر
سأذهب بك لعرين الأسد
وسأعلمك أن الأسد لم يصبح ملكاً للغابة لأنه يزأر
ولكن لأنه .. عزيز النفس
لا يقع على فريسة غيره
مهما كان جائعاً.. يتضور
لا تسرق جهد غيرك.. فتتجور
سأذهب بك للحرباء
حتى تشاهد بنفسك حيلتها
فهي تلون جلدها بلون المكان
لتعلم أن في البشر مثلها نسخ.. تتكرر
وأن هناك منافقين
وهناك أناس بكل لباس تتدثر
وبدعوى الخير.. تتستر
تعود يا بني.. أن تشكر
اشكر ربك
يكفي أنك تمشي.. وتسمع.. وتبصر
أشكر ربك وأشكر الناس
فربك يرزقك من حيث لا تدرى
والناس تحب الشخص الذي عندما تبذل له .. يقدر
اكتشفت يا بني
أن أعظم فضيلة في الحياة.. الصدق
وأن الكذب وإن نجى.. فالصدق أخلق
بمن كان مثلك
*******

بني..
وفر لنفسك بديلاً لكل شيء
استعد لأي أمر
حتى لا تتوسل لنذل.. يذل ويحقر
واستفد من كل الفرص
لأن الفرص التي تأتي الآن
قد لا تتكرر
لا تتشكى ولا تتذمر
أريدك متفائلاً
مقبلاً على الحياة
اهرب من اليائسين والمتشائمين
وإياك أن تجلس مع رجل يتطير
لا تتشمت ولا تفرح بمصيبة غيرك
و إياك أن تسخر من شكل أحد
فالمرء لم يخلق نفسه
ففي سخريتك.. أنت في الحقيقة تسخر
من صنع الذي أبدع وخلق وصور
لا تفضح عيوب الناس
فيفضحك الله في دارك
فالله الستير.. يحب من يستر
ولا تظلم أحداً
وإذا دعتك قدرتك على ظلم الناس
فتذكر أن الله هو الأقدر
وإذا شعرت بالقسوة يوماً
فامسح على رأس يتيم
ولسوف تدهش
كيف للمسح أن يمسح القسوة من القلب.. فيتفطر
*******

لا تجادل
فإن في الجدل .. كلا الطرفين يخسر
فإذا انهزمنا فقد خسرنا كبرياءنا نحن
وإذا فزنا فلقد خسرنا.. الشخص الآخر
لقد انهزمنا كلنا
الذي انتصر.. والذي ظن أنه لم يُنصر
لا تكن أحادي الرأي
فمن الجميل أن تؤثر وتتاثر
لكن إياك أن تذوب في رأي الآخرين
وإذا شعرت بأن رأيك.. مع الحق
فاثبت عليه ولا تتأثر
تستطيع يا بني أن تغير قناعات الناس
وأن تستحوذ على قلوب الناس وهي لا تشعر
ليس بالسحر ولا بالشعوذة
فبابتسامتك.. وعذوبة لفظك
تستطيع بهما أن تسحر
*******

ابتسم
فلابتسامة هى مفتاح السعادة لك ولغيرك
في الصين.. إن لم تبتسم لن يسمحوا لك أن تفتح متجر
إن لم تجد من يبتسم لك.. ابتسم له أنت
فإذا كان ثغرك بالبسمة يفتر
بسرعة.. تتفتح لك القلوب لتعبر
وحينما يقع في قلب الناس نحوك شك
دافع عن نفسك.. وضح.. برر
لا تكن فضولياً تدس أنفك في كل أمر
تقف مع من وقف إذا الجمهور تجمهر
*******

بني..
ترفع عن هذا
إنه يسوءني هذا المنظر
لا تحزن يابني على مافي الحياة
فما خلقنا فيها إلا لنمتحن ونبتلى
حتى يرانا الله.. هل نصبر ؟؟
لذلك.. هوّن عليك.. ولا تتكدر
وتأكد بأن الفرج قريب
فإذا اشتد سواد السحب.. فعما قليل ستمطر
لا تبك على الماضي.. فيكفي أنه مضى
فمن العبث أن نمسك نشارة الخشب.. وننشر
أنظر للغد.. استعد.. شمّر
كن عزيزاً.. وبنفسك افخر
فكما ترى نفسك سيراك الآخرون
فإياك لنفسك يوماً أن تحقر
فأنت تكبر حينما تريد أن تكبر
وأنت فقط من يقرر أن يصغر
وإذا أردت إصلاح الكون برمته
سأقول لك.. لا.. أرجوك!! لا نريد أن نفقد الشر
تخيل أن الكون من غير غشاشين.. ومن غير كذابين 
كيف سيعيش الشرفاء ؟؟
ومن أين سنقتات؟.. وكيف سنكون نحن.. الأميز والأشهر
قررت أن أربيك وأنت في بطني.. لتكون أعظم شخصية
ولو قلت يا أمي لماذا بدأت باكراً
ستكتشف أن الإنسان لو كبر.. لن ينفع معه إلا معجزة.. مالم هو بنفسه يتغير 
****​


----------



## الملاك الابيض (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وصايا الأم الحكيمة*



> فإن في الجدل .. كلا الطرفين يخسر
> فإذا انهزمنا فقد خسرنا كبرياءنا نحن
> وإذا فزنا فلقد خسرنا.. الشخص الآخر



*مشكور وليم على نقل هذه النصائح *


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وصايا الأم الحكيمة*

اروع حكم ام عرفتها
تسلم ايديك يا ملك الاحساس والمشاعر​


----------



## أرزنا (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وصايا الأم الحكيمة*

سلام المسيح

فلابتسامة هى مفتاح السعادة لك ولغيرك


شكرا لك وربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وصايا الأم الحكيمة*

موضوع رائع يا وليم

 وحكم حلوه اوى

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك

كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## losivertheprince (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وصايا الأم الحكيمة*

*سلام المسيح

ابتسم
فلابتسامة هى مفتاح السعادة لك ولغيرك
في الصين.. إن لم تبتسم لن يسمحوا لك أن تفتح متجر
إن لم تجد من يبتسم لك.. ابتسم له أنت
فإذا كان ثغرك بالبسمة يفتر
بسرعة.. تتفتح لك القلوب لتعبر
وحينما يقع في قلب الناس نحوك شك
دافع عن نفسك.. وضح.. برر
لا تكن فضولياً تدس أنفك في كل أمر
تقف مع من وقف إذا الجمهور تجمهر

بجد جميلة قوي الجملة دي 
قد ايه فعلآ الابتسامة بتفتح ابواب مغلقة كتير قوي
ربنا يعوضك علي الاحكام الجميلة دي *​


----------



## وليم تل (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وصايا الأم الحكيمة*

شكرا الملاك الابيض
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وصايا الأم الحكيمة*

الروعة من روعتك
نيفين رمزى 
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وصايا الأم الحكيمة*

شكرا ارزنا
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وصايا الأم الحكيمة*

الروعة من روعتك
كاندى
بمرورك العطر
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وصايا الأم الحكيمة*

شكرا   
losivertheprince  
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وصايا الأم الحكيمة*

الله الله الله يا زعيمنا
بجد فعلا موضوع جميل
عاشت الايد اللى كتبت
ربنا يباركك
عيد قيامه سعيد​


----------



## العذراء شفيعتي (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وصايا الأم الحكيمة*

اشكرك على النصائح والكلام الجميل كتبت هذه الكلمات لكل ام تعطي ولاتأخذ لااعرف اذااخطأت



في عينيكي دموع  ليتني لم ارى الدموع في عينيكي منظر الدمعة على خد هلالك يامن اشعلت بعمري الفرح لكي تضيئ حياتي  الحزن ماخلق لعيون الملاك اتحمل عنك كل امر يروع فيكي خذي هناء قلبي واقدم لكي قلبي في خضوع ضحي به في دم حنانك او تلطفي به وضميه بين ضلوعك عله تورق في حماك وفي حنانك


----------



## وليم تل (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وصايا الأم الحكيمة*

شكرا نيفين ثروت
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ونورتى صفحتى يا غالية
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وصايا الأم الحكيمة*

شكرا العذراء شفيعتى
على مرورك العطر
وافادتك القيمة
مودتى​


----------

